# Tigerpincers Grouse...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya don't see em like this very often. The color of this bird is very unique, a deep chocolate brown with very bold definition. Plus, he was in perfect shape. Not a pin feather to be found and very little bullet damage. These little birds are what make me get up every day and keep doing this sport we call taxidermy. Hell, it beats working for a living! :mrgreen:

Oh, BTW dude, come get yer bird.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

:_O=: Very nice Tex!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome job Tex that is beautiful. 8)


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

That is one nice bird Tex. Tigerpincers a lucky man.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's bad ass.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Most excellent!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Ooooh Man!!! that is one gorgeous Grouse that has been masterfully "taxidermised" my friend. I cant wait to get that on my trophy wall. I'll be calling you later this week to make arrangments to pick it up. I get paid on Thursday. Thanks a billion TEX I couldnt be happier with what you've done with this awesome bird.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice looking mount!!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The best.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nothing but the best!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Nothing but the best!


Don't try to kiss up to me! :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Not a chance dick...are you still bleeding?


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

That bird looks awesome, may need to touch base with you tex if I find one worthy


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I meant to put this on yesterday....... All I can say is WOW :shock:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I need to add some birds to my collection


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

That's it? Only one pic? 

Give us at least one more. Nice grouse, and an extremely nice mount!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> That's it? Only one pic?
> 
> Give us at least one more. Nice grouse, and an extremely nice mount!


I took several from different angles but that one turned out the best. Sorry...


----------

